# Webster Engine Works (free plan!)



## ptulmer (Sep 28, 2007)

I didn't see in a search where anyone had posted this here before, so here ya go.

http://home.comcast.net/~webster_engines/

The WEW 4-stroke gas plan is free and thorough.  When I get some free time, this one is on my list.  I bought the NG-EZ plans from Joe, also.  He's a nice guy and really did a good job on the plans for both.


----------



## rake60 (Oct 15, 2007)

I just found that page myself.
I just received permission from Mr Webser to link to it when 
saw you had already posted the link.

Great Plans!

Rick


----------



## shred (Oct 30, 2007)

ptulmer said:
			
		

> I didn't see in a search where anyone had posted this here before, so here ya go.
> 
> http://home.comcast.net/~webster_engines/
> 
> The WEW 4-stroke gas plan is free and thorough.  When I get some free time, this one is on my list.  I bought the NG-EZ plans from Joe, also.  He's a nice guy and really did a good job on the plans for both.


Have you (or anybody else) built the NG-EZ yet?  I'm intrigued by the idea.


----------



## Bogstandard (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi Chuck,
He eventually used a commercial carb off an O.S. engine.

John


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (Nov 11, 2007)

If memory serves, he used an O.S. .10 carb.  Here's a link to the carb for a .10 LA engine.  This site has carbs for many R/C engines.
http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXXF20&P=OW


----------

